# cristinia obcordata, cissus amazonica



## Ep3Drew (Feb 10, 2009)

i have had an c. obcordata for about a week now in a plant viv..
did a search and only found 2 threads which were from 2-3 years ago with not much info, other than the fact that its a bit difficult to keep
its planted in moist sphagnum and under a 5.0 compact flourescent 
its not dying but not growing either.. when i received it some leaves were starting to brown at the tips and they have pretty much stayed exactly the same
anybody have any success?
specific lighting/substrate?
heres how its looking 









also i want my c. amazonica to run along a vine.. does it need to be planted? or can i mount it in the foam background?
and one last thing.. taking pumilio cuttings.. do i just cut a nicely sized shoot and plant in sphagnum?

last two questions may seems simple but my PDf viv is really sparking my interest in plants and i like to do everything right the first time 
and the plants currently in my viv are doing great but i want a seperate jewel orchid tank lol


----------



## Dryn (Nov 19, 2007)

I am not familiar with this exact species, but when the plants leaf tips turn brown or black, that is the plant pushing toxins (anything it cannot process) to the furthest part of its body. Think of the plant as a straw: the leaves "suck" up water and ferts small enough to get through its roots and anything else that small and use that "stuff" along with sunlight to make "food" to eat and send back to its storage facility (tubers, etc.) and what cannot be used is left at the top of the "straw." Hence, the brown tips. However, I would be more worried about the yellowing leaves. Usually, that is an indication of lack of light at best (though I don't thinks so here) lack of fertilizations (possibly) or root death at worst (which I think is what is going on). I would imagine that the humidity is much too high in the tank for that particular plant. Although, I am not familiar with that specific species. I hope that my comment helps...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Cissus amazonica roots easily but it's not an epiphyte so it normally need more root space than just a small bit of sphagnum. I hope that you meant Ficus pumila and not Dendrobates pumilio. F pumila should root easily by taking a cuttings and wrapping it with sphagnum. 

Your Cristia (notice spelling) obcordata looks like every one I have seen. This plant has never done well for me anywhere although I know someone that had good luck with it in a summer garden. I normally attribute brown leaf tips with low humidity. Yellow leaves can mean many things from too dry to too damp to adjusting to new conditions. I love the plant though so good luck with it.


----------



## Ep3Drew (Feb 10, 2009)

very insightful posts thank you
ill take the obcordata out and pot it, put it in a windowsill.. see how it does in organic potting mix.. very unique plant
the amazonica is still in the pot i received it in.. 3 inch pot with soil.. it has climbed a tiny bit since i got it so i guess ill keep it in soil and take out the perlite
and the f. pumilio really is that easy lol.. grows like a monster.. 5 or 6 sprouting leaves in a week


----------

